# arrows in microsoft word reverse direction



## ahmedsa (Apr 12, 2012)

hi guys i have Microsoft office 2003 but in keyboard i have problem when i press right arrow the cursor go left and when i press left arrow the cursor go right what is the problem and how can i solve it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You or someone else may have customised Word's keyboard shortcuts.
Open Word.
Click the Office sphere at top-left and choose _Word Options_.
Click_ Customise_ in the left column.
At the bottom, against _Keyboard shortcuts_, click _Customise_
Click the _Reset all_ button.

If the _Reset all_ button is greyed out (not available) it means no keyboard shortcuts have been customised, so there must some other reason for your problem. If that's the case, please repost.


----------

